# Flatwire Flapton NI80 22/38ga



## Rebel (10/4/17)

Who has stock?


----------



## Amir (10/4/17)

http://www.houseofvape.co.za/product/flatwire-ni80-flapton/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (10/4/17)

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/flatwire-flapton-ni80-22-38ga-1394?category=78

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

